# Has any one ever caught the A-hole who keyed your car?



## JB330Ci (Feb 17, 2002)

After reading the thread "I hate my car" I was wondering has NE1 ever caught the A-hole who keyed your car? Once I had my well maintained 5 years old Prelude keyed and I knew who did it but I didn't have the evidence.  A friend of mine had her new Lexus RX330 keyed a while back in the same garage. She said she knew who did it but didn't have the evidence either.  When your car got keyed do you know who did it the most likely?

I know this probably belongs to Off-Topic and I don't want to hijack the "I hate my car" thread.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

JB330Ci said:


> After reading the thread "I hate my car" I was wondering has NE1 ever caught the A-hole who keyed your car? Once I had my well maintained 5 years old Prelude keyed and I knew who did it but I didn't have the evidence.  A friend of mine had her new Lexus RX330 keyed a while back in the same garage. She said she knew who did it but didn't have the evidence either.  When your car got keyed do you know who did it the most likely?
> 
> I know this probably belongs to Off-Topic and I don't want to hijack the "I hate my car" thread.


I've caught anyone that's keyed any of my cars, but I've caught people doing stuff to other cars. A million door dings (ok those to my cars) but the most incredible ones were some keyeing at a mall parking lot, 3 incidents of soda's being thrown into a vert who's top was down and the car parked 1 saab and 2 corvette's (one dude was pretty much asking for it after f-ing w/ a guy for a long time.) Several times I've seen people throw lit cig's into cars either while parked or in motion.

I'd call the cops and get a description/plate whenever I could and if possible wait for the car's owner to show up. The parked cars w/ cig's I've grabbed them and put them out after calling the cops. I've always had witnesses though so I oculdn't be blamed.


----------



## atlau (Jul 1, 2004)

Christ! Sounds worst than a 3rd world country or even Iraq!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

I wish I'd caught the punk that threw a couple of handfulls of mulch into my wife's passenger seat of her MZ3. I saw it first, and when I told her I though her head was going to spin around she was so mad.


----------



## Biggins (Aug 3, 2004)

I wish I'd found the one(s) who stole my car.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The security cams at my work caught some little punk keying my car... but alas the video was too grainy to make a positive ID... or any ID other than the fact that it was a 4-5th grade little bastard. I didn't want to waste the FBI's time by having them run it through their super computers.  

If I had caught the bastard in the act... i might have gone to jail for cruelty to animals. :angel:


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Don't mess with the cops because they won't do anything anyway. 

Has anyone slit the tires of a car? Does it make a lot of noise? How noticible?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

No, I haven't yet. If I had, I wouldn't be posting here now


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Brashland said:


> Don't mess with the cops because they won't do anything anyway.
> 
> Has anyone slit the tires of a car? Does it make a lot of noise? How noticible?


I've almost always had good luck w/ calling the cops.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Brashland said:


> Don't mess with the cops because they won't do anything anyway.
> 
> Has anyone slit the tires of a car? Does it make a lot of noise? How noticible?


Why do something illegal when you can use one of these to remove the valve core and it's just as effective!


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

About 20 years ago I caught someone in the act of keying my car. It was a tricked out 1970 Chevelle with a showcar finish, a red that was sooo deep you could fall into it if you weren't carefull.... Anyway, this happened while I was still in the Marine Corps. Three friends and I were walking out of the mall and caught the ba$tard red handed. Seeing his face was priceless. :yikes: There he was caught in the act, not just by the owner of the car, but by the owner with several very intimidating brothers in arms. Being the calm, reserved, and always polite individuals that Marines are known to be, we simply escorted him to his car and wished him a nice day. :angel:

The article in the paper would have read something like this:

*Vandal caught and learns a valuble life lesson.*

Today at the local mall parking lot, a vandal was taught that bodies bruise and break very easily. After being caught defacing a servicemans car the vandal was thouroughly beaten about the head and shoulder and escorted to his vehicle. Thereapon the vandal was stuffed into his vehicle and promptly had the door closed on his leg and arm. When asked by the servicemen if he needed any more education or assistance, the vandal only wimpered "no thank you sir". Later that day at the hospital, while having his arm and leg reset and cast, when asked if he would like to press charges, the vandal said "no way, that would mean that I would have to face those 4 crazy ba$tards again. No way!"


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

uch: but I think he learned his lesson. :thumbup:


----------

